# My First Engine, first run



## jpowersny2 (Jan 20, 2008)

I finished it. I have a little shining up to do, but I finished it. Not in the week I thought I would, or even the week after that. This is my first engine of any type, and practically my first time machining anything. Not much compared to others I see here, but it runs! Boy the learning curve sure is steep.

Here's a couple of pictures and a video. The video captures the very first start.











http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docId=-7421236258832725747&hl=en


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 20, 2008)

That engine Rocks!!! Love the video:O)

Wes


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 20, 2008)

1st running engine is always a great feeling. I still need to post mine.

Anyway, I ramble... did you build that wobbler from plans or did you design it yourself?

Do tell. details are nice.

Eric


----------



## rake60 (Jan 20, 2008)

Congratulations jpowersny2 !

I know the feeling of that first engine coming to life.
Reliving that here watching these videos is the biggest reason this
forum exists.

Thanks for sharing it!
(We'll be just as excited to see your 2ed one) 

Rick


----------



## AllThumbs (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice engine. Love the video.


----------



## Bernd (Jan 20, 2008)

jpowersny2,

All right. Great job. I don't think it needs any polishing at all. It sure won't make it run better.  

I'm also working on a wobler. It's the the third engine I've started, notice I said started. I need to finish it. Was working on it a bit today. I'll post pics and video when finished. ;D

Regards,
Bernd


----------



## Jadecy (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice! Did you do a little dance when it ran? For something that runs that well you should at least have an ear to ear grin. Great job!!!


----------



## John (Jan 20, 2008)

Neat little engine!

Now on to greater things!

Congratulations.

John


----------



## 1Kenny (Jan 20, 2008)

Another congratulation and it sounds great.

Kenny


----------



## jpowersny2 (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks guys. Now I have to decide what's next. I have a lot of things in mind; I just have to pick the one I want to commit to. As I said in my intro, I have that LTD Stirling started, but I'm still not sure I'm ready to finish it.


----------



## dparker (Jan 21, 2008)

jpowersny2: Great engine! and very nice startup video. The engine looks very good as is, and the flywheel runs true (takes good machining), this shows careful attention to detail. You have done very good work and have something to be proud of. Even better you are brave enough to show a first run! WOW!
Good for You!----------don


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 21, 2008)

I add my congrats as well...very nice job and well done video. Seeing that first one run gets you hooked for sure


----------



## jgarrett (Jan 21, 2008)

I knowwww the feeling!!! Looks good too! 
What to start next is always a problem,,,so many engines and not enough time.
Julian G.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jan 21, 2008)

Neat engine jpowersny2. Thanks for sharing pictures and video. It's cool to watch it run. ;D

Cheers,
Phil


----------

